# Emulators for the Ipod touch?



## TheNeck (Dec 7, 2008)

Can the 2nd gen ipod touch run emulators? If so, how well do some of the emulators run on it?


----------



## Nottulys (Dec 7, 2008)

You gotta pwn it first....google or youtube it.  You can run PSone, Sega, NES, GBA, and maybe SNES.  I've only tried the GBA and NES Emus on my Ipod and they work good, but I dont like using the touch screen as the buttons.  1st gen. Ipod Touch 16gb....post some sources if you guys can, because I lost damn near all the good ones when I upgraded.


----------



## pika9323 (Dec 7, 2008)

Is there a Jailbreak for the 2nd gen?


----------



## TheNeck (Dec 7, 2008)

pika9323 said:
			
		

> Is there a Jailbreak for the 2nd gen?


From what i've seen, there is not a jailbreak for the 2nd gen as of yet.

Also how are the games for the ipod touch that you get from apple itunes? are they worth the $ for some of the better games?


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 10, 2008)

www.modmyi.com is a great place for iPhone and iPod touch info. Thats where I found all the info to jailbreak my phone before there was even a program. It took me 2 hours of downgrading and upgrading. 2 weeks later, a simple program came out and it took 4 minutes. LOL.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 10, 2008)

pika9323 said:
			
		

> Is there a Jailbreak for the 2nd gen?





Yes and no. There is no technical JAILBREAK, but there is WinPwn, and QuickPwn, they do the same thing
RapidShare WinPwn

QuickPwn 2.2 Mac


----------



## Sstew (Dec 10, 2008)

TheNeck said:
			
		

> pika9323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope, No jailbreak for the 2G as of yet, thanks to the iPhone 3G their still working on a few jailbreak methods for it, so until then the 2G is on hold. But, the Jailbreak's listed above me QuickPwn ect. are for 1st Gen 2.2 firmware, not the 2nd Gen.. So dont try it


----------

